# PROBLEM with my 300ZX



## LittleT (May 28, 2004)

Ok this is going to be the stupidist question ever BUT where is the gass leaver for releasing the gass cap on my 1984 300zx I can't find it anywhere! and I need to find out if the gass that is in it is still good.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

it is the same thing as the hatch release only push down


----------

